# Gyms in Glsgow / Paisley



## AlanBud123 (Mar 27, 2009)

Hi all - new to this - older guy here - work in Glasgow City centre - live in Paisley - and recommendations?


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

Venice Physique is pretty good mate, £30 a month and just about all the equipment you'll need, only one power rack though which is a pain at peak times.


----------



## AlanBud123 (Mar 27, 2009)

Thanks m8 - is it an ok place for a complete novice? where is it located?


----------



## zidiezid (May 19, 2007)

Hi mate,

Venice Physique, is a good place.I went there a year ago,when I was in Glasgow.

its in rutherglen, near to the celtic stadium.


----------



## AlanBud123 (Mar 27, 2009)

Looked at pro life - it always seems mobbed- will look at that and the Venice one 2 - thaks alot guys


----------



## Willie (Feb 17, 2008)

Venice Physique is two minutes walk from Bridgeton train station. I trained there for a year before moving down to London. It's a good gym and pretty cheap compared to a lot of other places in Glasgow. It's fine for people just starting out as well, sound group of guys in there.


----------



## sc0tt (Mar 4, 2009)

Virgin Active is just behind the SECC train station. It's a massive gym and has loads of free weights and strength machines. I joined on a no contract membership 3 months ago (£49p/m) but have just cancelled and am getting weights for my apartment. Good gym though couldn't fault it - although when its peak times it can be difficult to get a spare bench (which is why I left). I went after work at 6.30 so was the busiest time! It's £42p/m if you join for a year. Free parking also.

Mean't to add - there is an LA fitness right next to Central Station. A load of guys from my work go there at lunch which is ideal as it's empty, but if you go at other times it is a nightmare to get on the weights and is pretty small. Perfect though if you can get an hour out during lunch to train.


----------



## AlanBud123 (Mar 27, 2009)

Do you go to Pro Life KJW or a gym in Ayrshire?


----------



## El Ricardinho (May 30, 2008)

Alanbud were abouts in the city centre do you work. My mate uses Menzies hotel gym down argyle street he says that is ok and is quiet, although he is just a casual trainer. the Marriot has one and the hilton at the kingston bridge all have gyms. not sure on their quality tho. Me personally i use Greens at finnieston st. Have done on n off for several years. has everything you need but can be rammed at peak times, saying that you always get on what you want within a decent time. think its 40ish a month i pay. free parking also. handy if you use the secc a lot for free parking at events!!!


----------



## Brizo (May 11, 2006)

I use Virgin Active, good gym with plenty of kit although it can be busy at peak times.

When I lived in the east end I used Venice Physique, great wee gym but would the travelling not be a bit of a pain (with it being the other side of Glasgow from you?)


----------



## sc0tt (Mar 4, 2009)

I tried Green swhen I first moved here - it's a well kitted out gym. But as El Ricardinho says, it can be packed solid at peak times! But then all the big gyms in Glasgow are pretty much the same at 6-7pm.


----------



## AlanBud123 (Mar 27, 2009)

I work in St Vincent Street - so getting train to SECC or Bridgeton wouldn't be a problem I dont think - I'll check them all out - someone told me David Lloyd at Renfrew is well equipped too - so I will check that out as well. Thanks again.


----------



## neildo (Oct 9, 2008)

Slight thread hijack....i'm a student from Glasgow and looking for a summer job and would love a job in a decent gym doin pretty much anything...anyone that goes to Venice or similar in Glasgow know if they'd take someone like myself on for the holidays?? May be a stupid question but worth a try, either that or its labouring :|


----------



## AlanBud123 (Mar 27, 2009)

No prob with u highjacking my thread - good luck


----------



## AlanBud123 (Mar 27, 2009)

Went to Venice physique tonight 4 a look - not sure - v busy and I got a few funny looks - but mayb thats just me - lol.


----------



## Willie (Feb 17, 2008)

Venice closes for four days over bank holiday weekends (at least they used to anyway) so the first day they re-open is always busy.


----------



## AlanBud123 (Mar 27, 2009)

Thanks Willie - I'll mayb try again - its only £4 a session so might try out.


----------



## tribalegs (Nov 9, 2008)

In my humble opinion you cant go wrong training at Venice Physique. I have trained at this gym since it opened. Not only is the gym very well equipped, Derek's knowledge and the general friendly atmosphere all contribute to a great place to workout.

t:beer:


----------



## kriss (Mar 29, 2009)

AlanBud123 said:


> Went to Venice physique tonight 4 a look - not sure - v busy and I got a few funny looks - but mayb thats just me - lol.


i was in last night about 4ish was fairly busy but thats expected after the bank holiday lol

to be honest mate theres alot good people in the gym when u first started alot of the guys were friendly enough and quick enough to lend a hand but dont be shy to ask as every1 starts of somwhere


----------



## kriss (Mar 29, 2009)

tribalegs said:


> In my humble opinion you cant go wrong training at Venice Physique. I have trained at this gym since it opened. *Not only is the gym very well equipped, Derek's knowledge and the general friendly atmosphere all contribute to a great place to workout.*
> 
> t:beer:


i will second that


----------



## Origin (Feb 5, 2009)

we're 20 mins out of glasgow but worth a visit if you want non-crowded, cheap, and plenty hardcore equipment! www.enterprisehealthandfitness.co.uk


----------



## Willie (Feb 17, 2008)

Origin said:


> we're 20 mins out of glasgow but worth a visit if you want non-crowded, cheap, and plenty hardcore equipment! www.enterprisehealthandfitness.co.uk


I trained up Enterprise a couple of times when I was home at Christmas due to Venice being shut, it's a good gym and very reasonable to pay in for a session.


----------



## glasgow_mm (Apr 13, 2009)

morrisons gym in dalmarnock quite good 4.50 pay as you train


----------



## AlanBud123 (Mar 27, 2009)

Thanks again guys - appreciated.


----------



## Scrappy-doo (May 7, 2009)

I've been using the Livingwell Gym just at the Hilton in bellshill! everytime i'm in it isnt to busy...maybe..10-14 people max...


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

The JJB at the Fort.

Or as already mentioned Enterprise is excellent but probably a bit out your way.


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Nice to see plenty of other Scottish members on this board, I've only just joined and hadn't noticed many until now, and some fellow Lanarkshire members as well.


----------



## stephy (May 24, 2009)

I use the livingwell in Bellshill aswell.


----------



## bigk (Jun 11, 2009)

I trained at the virgin active years ago when i worked in the nightclubs so went before work. But right now i'm training in fitness first in east kilbride an ok gym not hardcore enough for my liking tho but just started training again so will do for now.


----------



## AlanBud123 (Mar 27, 2009)

u still in night clubs bigk? u work in Glasgow ?


----------



## glasgowmuscle (Oct 16, 2009)

I've got a gym in Pollokshaws mate - pretty new but building a great membership of guys wanting to train hard - lots of advice for beginners. City Gym, 24 Cogan street, Pollokshaws G43 1AP - www.citygymglasgow.co.uk

COME BY AND SEE US


----------



## Willie (Feb 17, 2008)

Is there still a garage on Cogan Road? My old man used to own that for a while.


----------



## glasgowmuscle (Oct 16, 2009)

There is - just before you turn left into Cogan Street. Gym's just 100 yards further down on the left.


----------



## AngiBear (Oct 26, 2009)

Dezw said:


> The JJB at the Fort.
> 
> Or as already mentioned Enterprise is excellent but probably a bit out your way.


JJB at The Fort is now DW Fitness. I train there and there are loads of free weights and guys really into bodybuilding. Good atmosphere and music too.


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

AlanBud123 said:


> I work in St Vincent Street - so getting train to SECC or Bridgeton wouldn't be a problem I dont think - I'll check them all out - someone told me David Lloyd at Renfrew is well equipped too - so I will check that out as well. Thanks again.


*its easy to get to Virgin- platform 17 in central station- takes 5 mins- you come out round the corner from the gym*

*Ive joined Bannatynes in Stepps...really like it...open from 630-1030pm...8-10pm at weekend....I go at 9pm and its dead...was there last nite only 3 people incl me....*

*I tried Fitness First in town....too small...too packed after work...not enough weights.*


----------



## kmax (Feb 21, 2008)

David lloyd at at Renfrew is boss. Lots of benches etc. lots of monsters running around. You'd never be waiting and its a nice gym, prob is its about 66 bucks. Its open till 11pm most nights tho so if you work daft shifts its good. For machines that aren't crap and free weights its great. I'd say the new D. Lloyd (previously next gen) off Western Road is better tho. dumbells up to 44k and 50k, renfrew only up to 40k


----------



## AngiBear (Oct 26, 2009)

Pelayo said:


> *its easy to get to Virgin- platform 17 in central station- takes 5 mins- you come out round the corner from the gym*
> 
> *Ive joined Bannatynes in Stepps...really like it...open from 630-1030pm...8-10pm at weekend....I go at 9pm and its dead...was there last nite only 3 people incl me....*
> 
> *I tried Fitness First in town....too small...too packed after work...not enough weights.*


Those are much better opening hours than DW Fitness, they close at 8pm on weekends and 10pm during the week. I work out there and can watch people exercising at the window if I get caught at the traffic lights!


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

AngiBear said:


> Those are much better opening hours than DW Fitness, they close at 8pm on weekends and 10pm during the week. I work out there and can watch people exercising at the window if I get caught at the traffic lights!


Give us a wave sometime:lol: :lol:


----------



## GBLiz (Jul 9, 2004)

hey, glasgow muscle , nice to 'meet' a local fellow gym owner - (but not so local you're competition lol)

me and my husband own Enterprise www.enterprisehealthandfitness.co.uk

A little out of glasgow in Kirkintilloch

If you are ever replacing equipment let us know, I'm a sucker for buying more machines!


----------



## coco (Mar 29, 2007)

all the gyms mentioned are good, alot of friends train at pro-life and i like it in there, but like them all at peak times can be very busy.

that and david loyd are your closest ones and david loyd is huge, with more than enouigh eq, its just far too much money imo

i train at dw fitness and its opening times are great, but i train offpeak usually.

enterprise fitness is a great gym also - well woth a visit, great friendly people more than willing to help - and you certainly wont get the "attitude" you seem to have been getting elsewhere.


----------



## glasgowmuscle (Oct 16, 2009)

Hey GB Liz - thanks for saying hello. It is good to across others with independent gyms. I've been here for just about a year now - how long you been in Kirkintilloch?


----------



## AngiBear (Oct 26, 2009)

coco said:


> all the gyms mentioned are good, alot of friends train at pro-life and i like it in there, but like them all at peak times can be very busy.
> 
> that and david loyd are your closest ones and david loyd is huge, with more than enouigh eq, its just far too much money imo
> 
> ...


I am so going to look out for those legs when I am at DW Fitness now Coco!


----------



## Origin (Feb 5, 2009)

glasgowmuscle said:


> Hey GB Liz - thanks for saying hello. It is good to across others with independent gyms. I've been here for just about a year now - how long you been in Kirkintilloch?


We've been here just over a year aswell (I'm Liz's husband and co-gym-owner) - we're up to 900 members which is pretty good for an independent!


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Origin said:


> We've been here just over a year aswell (I'm Liz's husband and co-gym-owner) - we're up to 900 members which is pretty good for an independent!


Congrats:thumb:...im at the top end of Bishopbriggs...might come out for a workout sometime


----------



## Gerry_bhoy (Dec 25, 2008)

Pelayo said:


> Congrats:thumb:...im at the top end of *Bishopbriggs*...might come out for a workout sometime


From Bishopbriggs myself, mate.

Athough I won't give you any more details, you could be a paedo :whistling:

Gonna check out enterprise next month, makes sense since I ain't far away. Cheers for the PM'd back Kami :thumbup1:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Gerry_bhoy said:


> From Bishopbriggs myself, mate.
> 
> Athough I won't give you any more details, *you could be a paedo* :whistling:
> 
> Gonna check out enterprise next month, makes sense since I ain't far away. Cheers for the PM'd back Kami :thumbup1:


why...are u 5 years old:lol: :lol: ....I went to Woodhill primary....


----------



## Gerry_bhoy (Dec 25, 2008)

Pelayo said:


> why...are u 5 years old:lol: :lol: ....I went to Woodhill primary....


Wouldn't you like to know? Grooming me already eh :lol:

I went to St. Helens....oooooh Rivals :lol:


----------



## AlanBud123 (Mar 27, 2009)

I joined up at Venice - but have been working away alot so just going back again next week - need a training partner to get some dicipline! And coco what a set of pins m8 - something to aspire 2!


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

...Hows all the Glasgow Crew tonight....................


----------



## AlanBud123 (Mar 27, 2009)

Tried a number of gyms in and around Glasgow / Paisley - now settled in at Greens at Finnieston. Lets see how I can progress


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 15, 2008)

I train in the pro-life, I really like it there. I train around 8pm so it's not as busy. There is some big guys in there.(I ain't one of them)


----------



## muscleuk (Sep 9, 2009)

venice physique best by far


----------



## AlanBud123 (Mar 27, 2009)

Moved from Greens to Planet Bodybuild in Paisley


----------



## Cam Coid (Oct 11, 2009)

Search for 'Planet bodybuild paisley' in on facebook or google.it's my friends gym its just been fully refurbished right the way through its like an american Golds gym its awesome!!


----------



## Cam Coid (Oct 11, 2009)

http://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=10151096335629353&id=708544352&ref=m_notif&notif_t=like&__user=1493486533#!/profile.php?id=202730493083200&__user=1493486533

Link to facebook page check this bad boy out!


----------



## chinup (Apr 5, 2012)

AlanBud123 said:


> Moved from Greens to Planet Bodybuild in Paisley


This is where I train it Rocks compared to the rest and as said it's like Gold's Gym in America- always smash it when I go here

new gym is in Lawn Street rather than Broomloans


----------



## mjeh87 (Jun 20, 2012)

Also member of planet bodybuild :thumb:


----------



## chinup (Apr 5, 2012)

mjeh87 said:


> Also member of planet bodybuild :thumb:


Team PBB lol :beer:


----------



## AlanBud123 (Mar 27, 2009)

:cool2:


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2012)

used to be a member of pro-life but left because it got too busy for when i used to go and i couldn't afford it anymore at that time. when it came to cancelling they asked why and i gave them the two reasons and was told " well it's priced like that for a good reason and we aren't a council gym! " lol.

now i've got a home setup and prefer it.


----------



## AlanBud123 (Mar 27, 2009)

Kryton - don't have the dicipline here for a home gym - Planet Bodybuild is a great friendly place - you should check it out.


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2012)

[AlanBud123;3721534]Kryton - don't have the dicipline here for a home gym - Planet Bodybuild is a great friendly place - you should check it out.


----------



## AlanBud123 (Mar 27, 2009)

yep £30 a month or £300 for the year :thumbup1: Opens at 5.30 am


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2012)

Good price for paying full year. What time do they close and are they open weekends?


----------



## AlanBud123 (Mar 27, 2009)

Kryton said:


> Good price for paying full year. What time do they close and are they open weekends?


 Think its betwewen9 and 7 at weekends - u in Paisley?


----------



## ian73 (Feb 1, 2011)

Is it busy.


----------



## AlanBud123 (Mar 27, 2009)

ian73 said:


> Is it busy.


Empty at weekends usually bit bust from 5 - 7 - but can get on everything - real BB gym


----------



## jocksir (Aug 8, 2012)

I'm a paisley boy, i train in the leisure center it's not to bad since it's been refurbed.


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2012)

AlanBud123 said:


> Think its betwewen9 and 7 at weekends - u in Paisley?


Nah I'm in Erskine so not far away.


----------



## AlanBud123 (Mar 27, 2009)

Kryton said:


> Nah I'm in Erskine so not far away.


 No harm in having a look m8 :thumbup1:


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2012)

AlanBud123 said:


> No harm in having a look m8 :thumbup1:


Will deffo have a look.


----------

